# The Walking Dead



## Joe88 (Nov 1, 2010)

anybody see the premier tonight?



I thought it was pretty good


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 1, 2010)

Man they put this show on FOX HD.
Never seen it, but honestly the advertisements I've seen make it look like crap :/


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 1, 2010)

I watched it and absolutely loved it.
I'm completely happy now that we have a zombie series and it's on one of my favorite channels!

I believe I was going on and on about it with a few members, it was a pretty good start.



Spoiler



Except for when the horse died


----------



## RE4zombie (Nov 8, 2010)

How was the second episode?  The premiere was awesome.


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2010)

Stupid FOX Crime we get around here re-ran the first episode again instead of running the second one


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 9, 2010)

I think the zombie genre has started to get boring now a days...


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 9, 2010)

RE4zombie said:
			
		

> How was the second episode?  The premiere was awesome.



It was good mayne, only seems to be getting better so far.


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 9, 2010)

This show is great, although I've already seen the second episode.
It's reAlly shaping up to be a great show. I read on IGN that they have confirmed a second season which will be a full season, as opposed to the mere six episodes this season.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 10, 2010)

Loving it so far. The second episode was also good. Can't wait for the third one.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 21, 2010)

Seen all 3 episodes to date, today will be the fourth but I can't pirate it till tomorrow when it's easy to find lol, loving the series so far.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 21, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I think the zombie genre has started to get boring now a days...



Yeah.. no. It's just there isn't much Zombie stuff on.

I love the show. Definitely one of my favorite shows of 2010, only second to FlashForward.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Yeah.. no. It's just there isn't much Zombie stuff on.
> 
> I love the show. Definitely one of my favorite shows of 2010, only second to FlashForward.



Agreed, I absolutely love the show so far and it gives me something to look forward to on Sundays


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 21, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. And I usually hate Sundays.

I'd love it if a Shaun of the Dead type show, came on weekly.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Just finsihed watching this weeks episode, still awesome as hell.

Can't wait for next week.

I could figure out what channel it airs on for me, but then that wouldn't be the HD rips I get online.



Spoiler



Anyone else think they way they ran in guns blazing was awesome?


----------



## nutella (Nov 22, 2010)

Does this show remind anyone of Left 4 Dead? Not just because it's about zombies, but all the sets and characters are very Left 4 Dead-like.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> Does this show remind anyone of Left 4 Dead? Not just because it's about zombies, but all the sets and characters are very Left 4 Dead-like.
> 
> No.
> 
> QUOTEJust finsihed watching this weeks episode, still awesome as hell.



I didn't like how the episode ended. I would have loved it if they kept the whole :



Spoiler



Where the van went, because in the second or third episode, didn't they say the people who were living in the city, [aka merle and his gang] knew where the forest survivors were?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 22, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> Does this show remind anyone of Left 4 Dead? Not just because it's about zombies, but all the sets and characters are very Left 4 Dead-like.



It kind of reminds me of it. I'm not sure if they said how the zombies started appearing or not, I may have missed the explanation.



Spoiler



I think the episode they just showed was a tearjerker, I was hoping the blonde sister would stay alive just a little while longer. To me, it seemed like she had something to bring to the table, but nope. I'm happy the woman beater died though.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think the episode they just showed was a tearjerker, I was hoping the blonde sister would stay alive just a little while longer. To me, it seemed like she had something to bring to the table, but nope. I'm happy the woman beater died though.





Spoiler



Really? I thought it was more of a "you're never safe" kind of thing. Hence why that dude had the dream and started digging all the holes.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Nov 22, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> Does this show remind anyone of Left 4 Dead? Not just because it's about zombies, but all the sets and characters are very Left 4 Dead-like.


yes
In fact I started watching this when someone from my Left 4 Dead 2 pug group said it was good.

Actually no:
these zombies bite, and the survivors aren't immune.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 23, 2010)

This episode was awesome, too.

I'm really curious on where they'll go now. And I wonder what has been of Merle.

Aw, why only one episode per week? WHYYYY!


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 23, 2010)

I have the other episodes on my DVR, I'm just so preoccupied by Weeds right now. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 23, 2010)

love this show, and yes, i have noticed the look alike. the guy with the crossbow is like Ellis from L4D2, kind of


----------



## RoMee (Nov 24, 2010)

I love this show, but AMC is not part of my cable package
and it was just a one month preview, so this sunday will be my last episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope I can find the last 2 episodes online


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I love this show, but AMC is not part of my cable package
> and it was just a one month preview, so this sunday will be my last episode
> 
> 
> ...



Use torrents. That's what I do. With my Satellite provider, we don't get AMC. So I have to torrent the episodes. It's usually online within half hour-45mins after the episode ended.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 24, 2010)

Im personally tired of all the Zombie culture. 
I appreciate what they are trying to do but for me i just dont care.


----------



## Icealote (Nov 24, 2010)

I like the show.



Spoiler



I hate the fact the best friend did the MC's wife. I just skip that part of the storyline. I could care less about Merl...at least his brother has some brain to think lol


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Use torrents. That's what I do. With my Satellite provider, we don't get AMC. So I have to torrent the episodes. It's usually online within half hour-45mins after the episode ended.
> Would be far quicker to just say google the episode name and then with maybe the download site of your choice like fileserve, hotfile, megaupload etc.
> 
> QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Nov 24 2010, 03:27 AM) Im personally tired of all the Zombie culture.
> I appreciate what they are trying to do but for me i just dont care.


To be honest the zombie part is just a very minor bit of it, seems to be more about the relationships of humans during this unreal time


----------



## berlinka (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't know this series. But what I don't understand is that when I watched the trailer I thought it was like a movie with a beginning and end and in between loads of zombie shooting action. But how can they make an interesting series out of something like that? How does this compare to, say Dexter?...


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 24, 2010)

Its more about how the people cope with all this. If it follows the comics, it'll be the humans that are more of a threat than the actual zombies.

As for comparing it to Dexter, its just totally different seeing that Dexter to me is more like a detective show that is centred around a serial killer.


----------



## Varia (Nov 25, 2010)

Is this like H.O.T.D? if they get bitten by a zombie, they become one of them?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 29, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it? hmmm. I didnt give it a shot cause i just wasnt interested. Maybe im to close minded.
Also ive heard from a professor that he likes the show "Dead Set"? its a European show i think.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 29, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Is it? hmmm. I didnt give it a shot cause i just wasnt interested. Maybe im to close minded.
> Also ive heard from a professor that he likes the show "Dead Set"? its a European show i think.


UK, its pretty damn good.  Its Big Brother meets 28 Days Later, very well written.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

Just finished watching last nights episode. I downloaded it yesterday, but didn't watch it until now because I had some games to finish up.

But even though there wasn't a lot of action in this, it was good. It was sort of like... even though everybody has their differences, they put them to the side to just survive. I want to know who this CDC guy is though.

I'm also hoping that they describe what happened with Merle. Last we seen, he sawed his hand off, cauterized [WHICH HURTS LIKE A BITCH, I HATE CAUTERIZING!], and he climbed out the windows. I want to know what happened to him.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 29, 2010)

Varia said:
			
		

> Is this like H.O.T.D? if they get bitten by a zombie, they become one of them?


Yep, just like the good ol' zombie stories said.

BTW, I wonder how long it'll take before they'll air Season 2... I mean, Season 1 is ending in a week :/


----------



## Tanas (Nov 29, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Varia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


October I've heard.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 29, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Just finished watching last nights episode. I downloaded it yesterday, but didn't watch it until now because I had some games to finish up.
> 
> But even though there wasn't a lot of action in this, it was good. It was sort of like... even though everybody has their differences, they put them to the side to just survive. I want to know who this CDC guy is though.
> 
> I'm also hoping that they describe what happened with Merle. Last we seen, he sawed his hand off, cauterized [WHICH HURTS LIKE A BITCH, I HATE CAUTERIZING!], and he climbed out the windows. I want to know what happened to him.


I doubt thats the last we have seen of him, he did steal their truck and they left a note for him on the camp site saying they were leaving


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 29, 2010)

Gonna watch the latest episode tonight.

@Tanas
October, that's ages for an interesting series like this. =(


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Nov 30, 2010)

last episode was pretty good...

Storyline wise the series deviate from the comic's plot... those who read the comics should know where it does

its a good thing they are imo, it keeps it interesting


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was for Morgan, the black guy and his kid.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 30, 2010)

oh I thought it was for him

anyway im surprised they just walked right past all the military hardware without grabbing anything (lots of machine guns, ammo, stationary heavy machine guns, body armor)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> oh I thought it was for him
> 
> anyway im surprised they just walked right past all the military hardware without grabbing anything (lots of machine guns, ammo, stationary heavy machine guns, body armor)



Probably didn't want to risk, or they probably thought "okay, well, they were attacked, they must have ran out of ammo"


----------



## Raiser (Nov 30, 2010)

Didn't read many posts as I didn't want to spoil it for myself but I'm just going to say that after watching the pilot, I really want to watch more. The thing about this show is that it focuses more on the relationships between humans as they attempt to survive in their cursed world rather than the whole "kill zombies, survive, happy ending" thing.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2010)

So... the writing team from season 1, is gone. Director got rid of them and is bringing in a whole new team for season 2. Why though :/


----------



## Torpyy (Dec 5, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So... the writing team from season 1, is gone. Director got rid of them and is bringing in a whole new team for season 2. Why though :/
> 
> Yeah I heard about that. But I also remember reading somewhere that the director said it was all rumors, I'll try and find a quote.
> But if it is true, I really would like to know the reason, it's not like they are doing a bad job.
> ...


----------



## injected11 (Dec 5, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$20 says 



Spoiler



Morgan and his kid find the note at the same time as Merl, Morgan dies, Merl is guilted into protecting his kid.


----------

